# My Amano laid eggs (Photos)!!!!!!



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Just found one Amano laid eggs today! Not sure if the eggs are fertilised or not. Just few days ago, I transferred two amanos from one planted CO2 tank to another non co2 tank. NOt sure if this transfer (from pH 6.8 to pH 7.8 ) triggered it? Also last week there was a heatwave where tank temperature reaching almost 30C but yesterday went down to 24C. Could it be the temperature?

Will need to read up more info about gestation period and how to breed amanos!! I know that zoes need saltwater to survive and mature through a gradual decrease in salinity ....not sure if it is worth trying this as it sounds like a lot of effort!

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is an excellent article on the subject.

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm

Mike


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

aquaboyaquatics said:


> Here is an excellent article on the subject.
> 
> http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm
> 
> Mike


That is an excellent article. I've found this one to be even more invaluable: http://caridina.japonica.online.fr./English/Elevage.htm


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

aquaboyaquatics/aaronT Thanks for the links!! I have read them both sometime ago but could not find them yesterday! Saves me digging out the links from my overflowing bookmarks...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great closeups... I've been thinking about raising Amano's to. I always have 2-3 females carrying eggs at once. I just wish they could survive in freshwater, because I would have a tank full!


----------



## Mr G (May 3, 2006)

Great pics of your egg carrying female.

If you have a go at raising them, keep us posted on your progress.

I currently have 2 females with eggs and have just isolated them in a small tank so that I can catch the young as they hatch. The eggs have gone from a dark gray/green to a much lighter colour .... but none hatched so far.

I've got a nano (10Ltr) tank with saltwater and an air pump ready to move them over. I'm using 30ppt (SG 1021) full salt water rather than brackish

I have a second tank that I'm going to be setting up with saltwater and try raise them in two seperate tanks (just in case I get problems with one).

I'm keeping a log of what is happening and will get it posted as a journal shortly. Would be good to see how yours get on (if you try it) and what sort of success you have.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I read that eggs take 5 weeks to hatch but unfortunately, I will be away during that time!!! ugh!! I would really like to try raising the zoels!

Good luck Mr G with yours!! Can't wait to see your journal!


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

AaronT said:


> That is an excellent article. I've found this one to be even more invaluable: http://caridina.japonica.online.fr./English/Elevage.htm


This guys view on different locations and slightly different "Sub-species" of Amanos is the most intelligent comment i have herd on the subject in a long time. Excellent Article Aaron!

Mike


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, Sweep Pics also


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I have now 5 pregnant females!! The first one is till carrying the eggs. Below show the eggs with visible eyes.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, great photos!

I've never seen the article you posted the link to before Aaron. Definitely something to save.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

WOW

fantasitc photos!
good luck raising them!


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Yea your photo's are incredible. I am sure you have stated before, but what camera are you using, what lens, lighting, etc. Please give us the full specs. I am interested in purchasing a Dig SLR but don't really know what I am doing, haha. Thanks, and keep the great photos coming!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments!

I use a Canon 350D and Canon EFS 60mm macro with Hoya +10 and Jessops +4 closeup filters attached to the front of the 60mm lens to reach a +40 magnification. The camera is 8MP so one can crop the image quite substantially to 'digitally' zoom in without loosing resolution. Most pics (>95%) were taken without flash relaying on tank illumination alone. All pics taken handheld, no tripod was used as creatures moves so fast that using a tripod becomes impossible!

Ideally, I would like to have an external flash gun which can be triggered remotely so that it fires above the tank (Sun light always comes from above!) to create a more natural look compared to light comming from the on-board flash light. As I do not have an external flash, I seldom use the on-board flash because it would create an unnatural look. 

Without flash, one has to balance between Aperture and Shutter speed to allow more handholdability, ie a faster shutter speed without sacrificing depth of field (DOF). It is difficult, as my priority is to increase DOF (with smaller aperture) so that the whole animal could be in focus, but this will decrease shutter speed (longer exposure time). This explains some of the blurry shots in my gallery because of handshake in the attempt to increase DOF.

All you need is a great amont of time and patience in order to capture the creature when they momentarily stand still! Or otherwise spend some more money to get an external flash!


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been thinking about trying my hand at the breeding as well, seems like a nice challenge. 

I wonder why more people have not tried breeding the Amano's. Beside the fact that it's not that simple to breed, I think part of it may be that it's so cheap to get them now adays. I've been seeing Red Cherry Shrimp go for a lot more than the Amano's and yet the Cherries are relatively easy to breed from what I've read.


----------

